# Fight Life: MMA Documentary



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

A new doc trailer, not sure when it will be out, but it will defenatly show the real insight to mma fighters lives.


----------



## DuggyZX (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Lyle Beerbohm is a legend!

WAR Fancy Pants!


----------



## daniel (Feb 10, 2009)

looks mint, whens this out?


----------



## Helix1x (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah looks awesome, can't find anything for it on the net though, not even amazon. Is it out on DVD or a TV show????


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

no idea when or where to watch, i just knew i had to share


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Any further info on a release date for this anyone?

:thumb


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

their facebook page just says release date of 2010, so thats not really much help but if your on facebook, heres the link, im sure u can follow them, and get updates if your added as a friend. Fight Life | Facebook


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks really good. Joined the fan page.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow looks sick!


----------

